# Will a B14 steering wheel work on a B13?



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Just as the subject says. I want to make sure the cruise buttons will work as well?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

B14 steering wheels have an airbag. Does your b13 steering wheel have one? If not, getting a B14 wheel seems like a waste of money.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *B14 steering wheels have an airbag. Does your b13 steering wheel have one? If not, getting a B14 wheel seems like a waste of money. *


and even if you have an airbag, put on a b13 steering wheel with no airbag or aftermarket one...wieght reduction


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

But to answer your question, yes it should work. I've got a Pulsar wheel in my B13.


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

will the wheel hub from a nx fit a se-r?? is is the same?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *and even if you have an airbag, put on a b13 steering wheel with no airbag or aftermarket one...wieght reduction *


even more weight reduction when your dead...lol


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

I was wondering the same thing but about the Tsuru steering wheel... it is all black with chrome Nissan Logo at center... probably it will since it's a B13 too but don't know...


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

johnand said:


> *Just as the subject says. I want to make sure the cruise buttons will work as well? *


I'm 98% certain the wheel will bolt up, but the cruise will _not_ hook up the same because of the airbag. The airbag equipped wheels have a spiral cable for the cruise connection and the non-airbag cars have 3 connections on the horn ring on the back of the steering wheel.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

*Steering Wheel like this around??*

Wondering if there's some steering wheel like this on some yard? it looks great....


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Isn't that the steering wheel all b13s with airbags have? It's on all the b13s I've seen in the US... In non airbag versions, the wheel has like an oval center section with only two spokes, right SergioCR?


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *Isn't that the steering wheel all b13s with airbags have? It's on all the b13s I've seen in the US... In non airbag versions, the wheel has like an oval center section with only two spokes, right SergioCR? *


That's an SE-R wheel. All SE-Rs had 4 spoke wheels.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *Isn't that the steering wheel all b13s with airbags have? It's on all the b13s I've seen in the US... In non airbag versions, the wheel has like an oval center section with only two spokes, right SergioCR? *


....similar i guess... mine says it has SRS airbbag but seems to be that the previous owner or maybe when the car entered the country some smartguy stole it and put the normal two spokes one. Also, the new one looks all black, mine is brown-like.


----------

